

Identifying User Behavior from Residual Data in Cloud-based Synchronized Apps [pdf] - sirfapsalot
http://cryptome.org/2014/11/user-id-cloud-apps.pdf

======
Ih8SF
It is amazing the depth of the revelation of their trechery. No doubt stuff
like this has helped the top NSA official become a multimillionaire:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611661)

